#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Στατικά προγράμματα και μικροεφαρμογές Πολιτικου Μηχανικου

## bilorfan

Πωλουντε όσο όσο λόγω κλείσιμο του γραφείου μου και αναχωρησης για το εξωτερικό Στατικά Προγράμματα και μικροεφαρμογες για πολιτικούς μηχανικούς.

stereostatikaStaticsPessosMetallcad

----------

